# Cascade Raspberry Cordial



## stillscottish (20/4/06)

I just came across Cascade Rapberry Cordial in Coles yesterday and wonder if anyone has used it in a Framboise?
It's the only one I've seen that's made from 100% real fruit.
I've done a search of the archives and it doesn't seem like anyone has posted about results of doing this.

I'm thinking it would give you a lot less crap (none) in the fermenter and it certainly is cheaper than frozen berries at the moment.

Campbell


----------



## Kai (20/4/06)

Does it contain any preservatives?


----------



## stillscottish (20/4/06)

D'oh!!

Bought some, tasted it, read the label.

Tastes just as good as the frozen berries, no artificial flavouring.
Label says 25% Raspberry juice, sugar, food acid 330, preservative 211.

I'm game to give it a go.
If the preservative is going to be a problem I'll add it after a couple of days, once the yeast has really got going. I might not get a chance to do it before I go on holiday next month but I'll let you know how it turns out.

Campbell


----------



## bradmcm (20/4/06)

211 is sodium benzoate which will get rid of most bacteria, fungi and .. yeasts.

Hopefully you can add more yeast than the benzoate can get rid of.


----------



## Kai (20/4/06)

The best I have found is a cordial called "garden fresh", from croatia and around 20% raspberries. If I'm doing a fruit beer I just buy frozen fruit when it's on sale.


----------



## MHB (20/4/06)

I have used a French Raspberry jam, 50% Raspberry, 50% Grape juice concentrate in meads. might be worth a try in a Framboise, works a treat in mead.

MHB


----------



## SJW (8/5/08)

> I just came across Cascade Rapberry Cordial in Coles yesterday and wonder if anyone has used it in a Framboise?
> It's the only one I've seen that's made from 100% real fruit.
> I've done a search of the archives and it doesn't seem like anyone has posted about results of doing this.



I am going to add a bottle to a keg of a Hefe.

Steve


----------



## brendanos (9/5/08)

SJW said:


> I am going to add a bottle to a keg of a Hefe.
> 
> Steve



Thats a mad idea!


----------



## Kai (9/5/08)

Only if he adds mint too.


----------



## Frank (10/5/08)

Slightly off topic. But added a bottle of Bundaberg Ginger Cordial to A GB I was making (22L), added to the wort.
There was obviously some non fermentable sugars in the cordial (saccharin I am thinking). It left a bit of a chemical taste in the final product.
I can't remember if it had preservatives in it, I would assume it did. I had no problem with the fermentation, just a slight residual chemical taste. Next batch was much nicer with the cordial left out.
Add cordials to a small batch for the first time, even a few drops at bottling for the secondary ferment.

Boston


----------



## stillscottish (16/5/08)

There's a post from the past.

Just for the record, that was when I was still bottling. I added about 25ml to each bottle when I was bottling it and also added 1/2 normal amount of priming sugar, not being sure how much sugar would be in the cordial.
Can anyone see what comes next?

Not quite bottle bombs (one went of and let me know what was about to happen), but extreme fire extinguisher ale.

I lifted the caps a couple of times then stored them in the car port under a thick tarp.

If you put a bottle in the freezer for about an hour then opened it with 2 jugs ready to catch the froth - and stirred up pulpy yeast - you could just about do it.

Never again.

Campbell


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/5/08)

Down at the Farmers Market last Saturday (Collingwood children's farm) there were at least two or three stalls where berry growers were selling Jams, Cordials, Syrups etc etc made from - 100% organic, no added anything, free range, watered only at the crack of dawn by unsullied virgins - type fruit. Raspberries, blackberries, rhubarb, apricot ... all the good stuff.

Try you local farmers market. There is bound to be a stall where someone's granny (or these days a slightly unwashed hippy) will be selling beautiful jars of fruit based things with a little square of ginham on top.

Also good for apple juice, honey and many other brewing type adjuncty stuff.

Thirsty

PS - listening to the Brewing Network recently. Mike McDole who quite regularly wins gold medals with his Apricot fruit beer - adds 13drops of syrup to a bottle - so maybe 25ml was going a bit far?? :lol:


----------

